# Hello, fellow bicycle nuts.



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2012)

I love prewar and early post war schwinns. I started collecting bikes in my early twenties and i'm 48 now. I destroyed lots of bikes to start with. You know, strip the bike, sand blast parts, through away good parts. Sell off good bikes and then learn more about the bikes value etc. Of course i have had to sell bicycles to pay bills. It's the typical story. Now i've gotten to the point where i would like to get back into collecting, but refine what want.              Of course i'm looking for lots of parts. I have one prewar schwinn ( i'm guessing 1937?) with original black and red paint and several others that have the typical house paint jobs. I would like to put the prewar stuff together as much as possible. Right now i'm looking for what i think is a saf-t-ray 3 1/4" reflector. Mine is all smashed and missing the glass. Thank you. I will look forward to dreaming bikes with the rest of you nuts. Barry


----------



## jd56 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Welcome back*

Welcome to the cabe and back to the desire top collect again. 
Lots of knowledge here.
JD


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2012)

*Thanx for the welcome*



jd56 said:


> welcome to the cabe and back to the desire top collect again.
> Lots of knowledge here.
> Jd




sorry. The only other parts i have besides schwinn stuff, are a few j.c. Higgins parts. Thanx again. Barry


----------



## vincev (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome,if your not bike nuts you will be soon.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 21, 2012)

*Sane*



vincev said:


> welcome,if your not bike nuts you will be soon.




sanes not a bad place to go for awhile. Have a great day. Barry


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2012)

Let me warn you ahead of time that there is one member that has been known to screw up every thread he responds to.I am surprised he hasn't screwed this one up yet.He must be busy screwing up some other thread.lol


----------



## Boris (Apr 21, 2012)

vincev said:


> Let me warn you ahead of time that there is one member that has been known to screw up every thread he responds to.I am surprised he hasn't screwed this one up yet.He must be busy screwing up some other thread.lol




Hi Barry. Nice to have you on the CABE. Oh, and a "Good Afternoon" to you as well, Vince!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Welcome to Bicycle Addicts Anonymous....*

You might find that the prices have gone up a bit since you left, Barry.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 21, 2012)

*welcome*

welcome to the cabe if you need any help or advice you in the right place.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 21, 2012)

welcome back.
 mitch


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thanx for the welcome*



dave marko said:


> hi barry. Nice to have you on the cabe. Oh, and a "good afternoon" to you as well, vince!




hello, greta to be back to my first love. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 22, 2012)

*$$$$$$$$$$*



larmo63 said:


> you might find that the prices have gone up a bit since you left, barry.



boy you're not kidding.  People do want a pretty penny. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 22, 2012)

*They are beautiful*



mruiz said:


> welcome back.
> Mitch




schwinns are like a fine piece of art work. You see something different depending on the angle you look from. Barry


----------

